# Fosa Septica



## Gatos (Aug 16, 2016)

Does anyone understand the operation and maintenance of a Mexican Fosa Septica (and the clean water/black water lines related) ? I will have a conversation next week with our plumber but doing a little homework in preparation. Thanks.


----------

